# Starter won't shut off



## LucidOne1 (Mar 26, 2009)

I have a '95 Pickup with a 6 month old starter in it. I went to start it today and the starter wouldn't turn off. I had to pop the hood and yank the negative battery cable to get the thing to shut up. It happened right as I turned the key. If someone could point me to possible fixes I would appreciate it.

Also, the guy I bought it from said he put a starter bypass kit in it. According to him there are a ton of relays that standard starting has to run through so they sell a kit so that the starter pulls power directly from the battery without losing current through all the relays. 

I don't know, I'm just the guy with a dead truck and a broken link to the electrical section of my FSM.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

there is only one relay ..

remove the starter and have it checked..

then remove that ad on crap and fix your truck right..


----------



## cjserio (Mar 18, 2008)

Yeah that starter bypass sounds like a load of crap. A relay is essentially a dead short. The losses imposed by one are barely measurable by most home meters nevermind a degrading factor in performance.


----------



## LucidOne1 (Mar 26, 2009)

Okay, I got a little more info over the last couple days. According to my mechanic, what he thinks is installed in there is a booster, just from my description. After talking with the guy I bought the truck from, it sounds like the starter he put in wasn't the correct kind (he said it was difficult to find) and so I think it might be a starter relay which, correct me if I'm wrong, is located on the solenoid of the correct model starter. 

Yesterday I cut and reconnected every wire connected to that add-on to insure that it wasn't just a simple arcing problem. Today, after finally finding my missing section to the FSM, I'm going to rewire the truck to it's original glory depending on if it has the correct starter in it and the guy he bought it from wasn't feeding him a load of crap about a "bypass."


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

the starter relay is on the battery side of the fender well ..
it is to the rear of the battery and to the front of the fuse box ..not in the fuse box..

it is blue and is a double relay..


----------



## LucidOne1 (Mar 26, 2009)

Okay, so now the real question is...what part would cause the engine not to start therefore triggering the starter to shut off? My understanding is that the starter is made to run until the engine turns over, except that the ignition is in the off position and it's still running when it shouldn't be.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

the starter will stay engaged as long as you hold the igniton switch on..

but in your case the starter has a bad or sticking solinoid..

so just replace the starter

or remove it and have it checked..


----------



## LucidOne1 (Mar 26, 2009)

I got the truck back from my mechanic last night and it turns out that the previous owner had wedged the positive battery lead in between the starter and the engine block when he installed the new starter right before he sold it to me. So, over time they vibrated and wore off the insulation causing constant power to the starter motor. 

Hope this helps people in the future, just one more thing to look for.


----------

